#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφάλιση επαγγελματικής ευθύνης & έργων >  > > >  >  >  Προτεινόμενες εταιρίες ασφάλισης δημοσίων έργων;

## milt

δεν έχει τύχει να ασφαλίσω κανένα έργο , πόσο μάλλον δημόσιο ......σε ποιες εταιρίες θα μπορούσα να απευθυνθώ ...........ενδεικτικό κόστος..???

----------

